# Honey is at The Bridge



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. My heart aches for you and your husband. I believe, as you do, that Honey knew and was thanking you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry. HUGS


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

run free, sweet Honey, run free.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. When I saw this title my heart sunk and my stomach turned, I know what a huge loss she is. You are right though, she's now at peace and feeling well. She will always be close by and most importantly, always in your heart and memory.
Run free sweet girl x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP, Honey.....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry  Run free, sweet Honey girl.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Honey was a beautiful and very lucky girl to have found a home like yours.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Honey was a very beautiful girl. You and your husband made a very difficult and extremely brave decision to end her suffering. She was a very lucky girl to have had both of you in her life. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandra I am so sorry for her loss. You filled her life with love, and I know she did the same for you. Big hugs my friend. Wish I was close enough to give you a real one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Honey................Hugs for your Mom & Dad!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Honey, hugs sent across to you x


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Honey. Just remember that she had all the love in the world that you gave her and a wonderful life. I know it doesn't make it any better, but remember that you gave her the best life possible.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.... Run free sweet Honey.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry and I know right now there are no words that can take away the hurt you are feeling. You gave her the best home she could have ever asked for and you loved her and Honey knows that. It's a hard decision but I believe that setting them free is the final gift. I don't know you personally, but from your posts I know you have a heart of gold. Take care.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a lucky girl to have had you and your husband as her family, and how lucky you were to have had her in your lives. I am so so sorry for your loss but you made the difficult decision to do what was best for her.

Run free, sweet Honey.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry, Sandra. Saying goodbye is the hardest part of loving our sweet pets.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

My heart is crying along with yours. You showed her true unconditional love to allow her spirit to go and run free until you meet again. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It is so hard when we have to let them go, even when we know it's the right thing to do. Honey was a beautiful girl. I hope she finds my Allie Bean to hang with till we get there. So sorry for your loss. Hugs..


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no.....I'm so sorry. The kindest gift of all. Honey was a precious girl and has the best home ever. We all share your grief and we will all miss her.

My heart breaks for you, Sandra.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry! Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Honey - such a beautiful girl, and so lucky that she had a mum and dad who loved her enough to let her go to the bridge, never an easy decision for us to make.

_WEEP NOT FOR ME THOUGH I AM GONE
INTO THAT GENTLE NIGHT
GRIEVE IF YOU WILL BUT NOT FOR LONG
UPON MY SOUL’S SWEET FLIGHT

I AM AT PEACE, MY SOULS AT REST
THERE IS NO NEED FOR TEARS
FOR WITH YOUR LOVE I WAS SO BLESSED
FOR ALL THOSE MANY YEARS


THERE IS NO PAIN, I SUFFER NOT
THE FEAR NOW IS ALL GONE
PUT NOW THESE THINGS OUT OF YOUR THOUGHTS
IN YOUR MEMORY I LIVE ON

REMEMBER NOT MY FIGHT FOR BREATH
REMEMBER NOT THE STRIFE
PLEASE DO NOT DWELL UNPON MY DEATH
BUT CELEBRATE MY LIFE 
(constance jenkins)_

Run free and fast Honey and sleep softly


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. Wishing you great peace and comfort.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to see your sad news, you will be in my thoughts

Rest In Peace Honey


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

So sorry. May her memories stay alive forever.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. Sending many hugs and good thoughts to you. Run free sweet Honey.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh dear. I am so very very sorry. You have given Honey a gift of freedom from suffering. She is at peace now. My thoughts are with you and Jerry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Honey. 

My heart aches for you and your husband. 
You gave Honey the ultimate gift of love, that of freeing her of her pain and suffering.
She is now at the Rainbow Bridge with our Goldens that have gone before her, they were all there to welcome her across the Bridge. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband as you travel this difficult journey to find peace and for your hearts to heal. 

Run free sweet girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honey*

God Bless sweet Honey!
I know my Smooch and Snobear are running with her.
I added her name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4856153


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so incredibly sorry & sad to hear of your girl's passing, though I realize it a bitter sweet blessing that she is no longer in any pain. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Next dog (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I am so so so so sad and sorry to hear about Honey. She was the luckest girl to have such good parents caring for her every day of her life. Please take comfort that the last moment of her life in your arms when the two of you looked at each other with love and gratitude is the most blessed moment for the two of you. I wish I had that experience like you! Honey is safely home now. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I wish to thank each and every one of you. I know most, if not all of you, have lost a much love dog and know howwe feel. Again, thanks.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs and I am so very sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sandra, I am very, very sorry you lost your sweet Honey. Unfortunately like many others on this forum I know that pain of losing our precious boys and girls so well. That burning pain in the heart and feeling of disbelieve, looking around empty house... Three years later and I still cant find the right words to describe that feeling. 
Will be thinking of you.
Run free sweet Honey, run fast and strong, you will live forever in the hearts of those who love you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Honey will live in your hearts forever!! My thoughts are with you as you mourn the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP sweet Honey.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I am weeping with you on the loss of your Honey ...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! I am so sorry. My heart sunk when I saw the title.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sandra, I am so very sorry for your loss of Honey. Xxoo


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about your Honey. I love the photos of her. Such a pretty girl.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. No words can I say that will ease your pain, but I'll be praying for you and your family. What you did for Honey was the greatest and kindest gift you could give her, even though I know it hurts so much. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Run free Honey. You had to go but your absence is a terrible loss. 

My condolences on Honey's passing, Sandra. I am so very sorry. She was the best girl and had such a good life with you and Jerry. You know you did the right thing by her and I hope this gives you some peace in your sorrow.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Honey will join a great group of GR's at the Bridge, Rookie will run up and say "Hello".


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Honey...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to see that you have lost Honey but her spirit is running strong and free now. Sending prayers for peace and comfort for you and your husband.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Awww she was beautiful. Thank you for being brave and being with her at the very end. I'm sorry for your loss and the empty feeling that follows.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Honey. My thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know that almost every one of of us has gone thru a loss and know the pain, but also know it heps to "talk" to those who understand. Thank you so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*3Goldens*, we're thinking of you during this sad and difficult time. 

We're here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

3 Goldens I have to admit I have not read this entire thread, your beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl had me in tears. My heart is aching for you at this time.

You gave her the most wonderful life all the way up to a beautiful end. 

HUGS


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about you guys too and hope that each day gets easier. One day you'll have smiles before your tears - Honey was very lucky to have been a part of your lives and I'm sure you all feel the same.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of beautiful Honey. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*



3 goldens said:


> I know that almost every one of of us has gone thru a loss and know the pain, but also know it heps to "talk" to those who understand. Thank you so much.


3 Goldens

You keep coming here and talking as much as you want. It really does help all of us, sharing our grief.


----------

